# Continuum - time jumping for real



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

_Continuum _is supposed to be about a female cop ("protector") from 2077 that jumps back in time to 2012. OK.

But the show itself seems to have experienced its own time jump; Syfy is positioning the show as a brand new show. New to them, maybe, but not only did this show apparently jump all the way from Canada, it also jumped from 2012 to 2013. IOW, it appears this show is not really "new" as the first 10 eps are clearly marked in epguides as if they aired beginning last May. Not only that, the DTV GUI reports equivalent original air dates for this week's and next week's ep.

NBC used to say "if its new to you, it's new to you", or something about that inane when puffing up _Seinfeld _ eps in the summer a decade and a half ago. This is no less stupid. There is something to be said for full disclosure, but I don't really care whether they are pulling the wool here or not, just that they bring us a good show.

Well, that boat has sailed. Maybe Syfy was less than forthcoming regarding this show's genesis because they are so embarassed by it, and think "new show" badging will somehow automagically wash the stink off of crapola production and writing in what is really a second-hand hand-me-down from the Klondike.

It used to be that you could tell a Canadian import by its hokey amateurish production and casts of unknowns. It was a little like triple-A ball for producers; they could hone their craft up north and then try for the big leagues in LA. That line blurred a lot with quality shows like _Rookie Blue _and _Flashpoint_, which are better than a lot of Hollywood fare.

But _Continuum _is a throwback, with 1990's hokum aplenty and a storyline that makes little sense even if you suspend disbelief and accept the time travel dilemma. The level of cleverity here never seems to rise above "running gun battle" (_ho hum_). It may have one of the most stunning creatures ever to walk the planet as its lead, but she has been much better in _Alias_, _Criminal Minds_, and a couple of others that I can't quite recall at the moment (_Injustice_?). Always a hot-babe fave, I always looked forward to Rachel Nichols in anything, and was always happy to cut her a break on average acting chops. After all, she's not there because she's Olivier, she's there for the exact reason we all imagine.

But maybe those more-expensive shows had better directors and could coach her into a role more effectively. Here, she seems to be completely single minded with a cardboard cut-out personality that makes her anything but interesting. Too bad; she's pretty fine. Maybe I'll just watch this one with the sound off.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The air dates are the original Canadian air dates. You know SyFy does this if you've read any of the other threads in here on shows that originated in a different country then aired on SyFy.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Yep, loved the pilot, it's a keeper. Has gotten excellent reviews.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I enjoyed it as well.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

i enjoyed it too, I did notice the date discrepancy but just adjusted my SL to both and problem solved


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. Enjoyed it as well. As for the OAD, as mentioned, that's how SyFy has always done it with regard to series that aired in other countries first. IFC does it as well with 13 and The Audience Network does it as well.

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Yup. Enjoyed it as well. As for the OAD, as mentioned, that's how SyFy has always done it with regard to series that aired in other countries first. IFC does it as well with 13 and The Audience Network does it as well.


It makes total sense to me to use that date. After all it's called "Original Air Date" not "Original U.S. Air Date".


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> It makes total sense to me to use that date. After all it's called "Original Air Date" not "Original U.S. Air Date".


+1

Of course, it would be nice if the guide data could use the First Run flag correctly in combination with DirecTV's algorithm for recording first run shows so that you didn't need to update your SL to record First Run and Repeats. 

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Of course, it would be nice if the guide data could use the First Run flag correctly in combination with DirecTV's algorithm for recording first run shows so that you didn't need to update your SL to record First Run and Repeats.


Agreed!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

It's not just other countries, SyFy says they have all new episodes of Fringe too.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Watching the first episode as I post this. So the Big Business Dictatorship are the good guys and the Democratic Rebels are evil. With a plot like that, I don't see this show lasting very long.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

I have to agree with this. I asked myself, just WHO exactly, are the good guys, and who are the bad guys? There is no one to really support.

It almost looks like the cigarette smoking man from X-Files is going to be a good guy in this series.  (Yeah, I know, Wm. B. Davis). Does he actually REMEMBER the girl from so many years ago? That would tell us a lot about how time travel works in "this universe".


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Watching the first episode as I post this. So the Big Business Dictatorship are the good guys and the Democratic Rebels are evil. With a plot like that, I don't see this show lasting very long.


I think the fact that the rebels don't care about civilian casualties is what is supposed to make them evil. The attack they did to take out the board killed thousands of normal citizens.

- Merg


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Rachel Nichols has always been a fav of mine, glad to see her back...it was interesting, we'll have to see where it goes....

Isn't Lost Girl the same where its a Canadian transport and shown there 1st as well?


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

So far this new show is intriguing time will tell but so far I'm eagerly awaiting episode two.

Indeed. Lost Girl has the same issue though I've forgotten if it picks up as "new" or in fact requires I flag "both" Going to have to check on that stuff.

Don "In addition the obvious draw to Lost Girl, Kensi's quips are priceless" Bolton



CCarncross said:


> Rachel Nichols has always been a fav of mine, glad to see her back...it was interesting, we'll have to see where it goes....
> 
> Isn't Lost Girl the same where its a Canadian transport and shown there 1st as well?


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Both come up as new for Dish


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RASCAL01 said:


> Both come up as new for Dish


They come up as new for DirecTV, but do you set your SL for First Run or Repeats for recording them? The Guide Data implies that it is not a First Run (even though for us here in the U.S. it is).

- Merg


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Setting the Dish timer for 'New Episodes' picks up Continuum.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

The Merg said:


> They come up as new for DirecTV, but do you set your SL for First Run or Repeats for recording them? The Guide Data implies that it is not a First Run (even though for us here in the U.S. it is).
> 
> - Merg


Only set up for new episodes.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I like the first episode nd looking forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I think it's a cool show although a somewhat unbelievable premise which has been done countless times in the past (terminator, etc.). I wonder when they are going to get around to the theory that if a time traveler does something in the past to change the future everything blows up.

Meanwhile, I also wonder how long the protector is going to cry about not seeing her kid & husband anymore and take up with her hunky new partner...

This will probably take 3 or 4 seasons like Castle.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

The producers are on record as saying that this just isn't going to happen.

I thought about this show in comparison to the other 20 shows I am watching, and each of the other 20 is clearly superior, so I guess this is where I draw the line. I'm clearly in the minority it appears, as I am shocked by how many here actually like this drivel.

No worries; you're allowed. Vanilla and chocolate, and all that. I guess somebody likes it; it's already renewed in Canada. _Here Comes Honey Boo Boo _also has its audience, so there is room for all.

Also, I should go on record as saying that it was no surprise that a Canadian import is branded as "new", this obviously happens all the time, and I don't need that pointed out to me. But it is still an insult to our intelligence. That can be overlooked if you like the show. I really don't (second ep was a little better, with its "high point" being, guess what, yet another ham-handedly choreographed running gun battle), so I can't overlook that. I'm out.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The use of "new" is not an absolute, it is situational, circumstantial and subjective. The laundry soap, "Tide" is a good example. The makers of Tide use it quite regularly as an attention-getter, even if only the package graphics have changed. 

Like many other consumer products, the adjective 'NEW" on a package doesn't necessarily mean the product is actually new. It is the same with descriptions of tv shows. If a show is new to a country, DMA or market, then use of the word 'new' is justified and appropriate.

Personally, as far as I'm concerned, any show that I haven't seen is 'new' to me.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Nick said:


> The use of "new" is not an absolute, it is situational, circumstantial and subjective. The laundry soap, "Tide" is a good example. The makers of Tide use it quite regularly as an attention-getter, even if only the package graphics have changed.
> 
> Like many other consumer products, the adjective 'NEW" on a package doesn't necessarily mean the product is actually new. It is the same with descriptions of tv shows. If a show is new to a country, DMA or market, then use of the word 'new' is justified and appropriate...


No one's arguing that, first off.

Second, you could not be more incorrect. There are CPSC laws on the books that strictly spell out the usage of terms like "new" in advertising. For instance, for a package to use the word "new", this means that something in the formulation would have to have had a change, and to a certain level of significance, in the last 6 months. If the product does not change, 6 months passes, and the package still says "new", there is a significant liability issue with a strong possibility of hefty fines. "Improved", is also only allowed if there is a proven change that is obviously deemed an "improvement" by the CPSC.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Kinda liking this show....


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> I think it's a cool show although a somewhat unbelievable premise which has been done countless times in the past (terminator, etc.). I wonder when they are going to get around to the theory that if a time traveler does something in the past to change the future everything blows up.


Unless you assume that whatever those who go back in time do actually shape the future. They actually address that option in the first episode.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

In a show like this, I interpret the time-travel plot element as a convenient contrivance to isolate the protagonist from getting significant assistance in her quest. It's like the "shuffle off to the other side of the galaxy" contrivance for Voyager--no help from StarFleet--they are on their own. In essence, it's a McGuffin, just there to setup the plot, but completely unimportant to the overall story, which is her against them. Yes, she has a sidekick, but really, it's her against them.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I think it was Issac Asimov who once said that there will never, ever be time travel into the past - not because it is impossible, but based upon human nature and logic. His argument was that if we invent it, people will be unable to resist going back and messing with history. That would continue until we end up creating a history in which time travel is never discovered and therefore that would become the one and only history.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

If you go back into your own time stream and change things, another time stream gets created. No parodox.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jkane said:


> If you go back into your own time stream and change things, another time stream gets created. No parodox.


It all depends on which time travel theory you subscribe to.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Who was it that said, "The past no longer exists, the future does not yet exist; there is only the present."

I think it was me.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Nick said:


> Who was it that said, "The past no longer exists, the future does not yet exist; there is only the present."
> 
> I think it was me.


I believe you said that next week


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Nick said:


> Who was it that said, "The past no longer exists, the future does not yet exist; there is only the present."
> 
> I think it was me.


In the words of David Crosby; "Sheer profundity!"


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Nick said:


> Who was it that said, "The past no longer exists, the future does not yet exist; there is only the present."...


This is exactly what happens when you drop acid. No kidding.

Humans survive in their environment by constantly predicting the near future, often subconsciously "if I want to turn right here I _will need to _turn the steering wheel at a point in time just this far into the near future". They also rely on past experience to guide them "I know just when and how much to turn the steering wheel because I have done this _before_". Daily existence is a balancing act of constant prediction of the near future and constantly relying on history. We can't really do much about what is happening in the present other than endure it, so we survive mostly by concentrating on predicting the very near future and relying on what we have already learned in the past; we pretty much ignore the present because we have no control over it and we need to pay attention to constantly predicting the near future and constantly relying on what the past has given us, to survive.

When you drop acid, the past ceases to exist for you (your ability to regard it is impaired), and the future ceases to exist for you (same impairment). You can only regard and react to the present. This is why that experience is so profound; it is completely different than everything else we know and do. I do not recommend trying it, however. The stronger the dose, the less you can regard the past and the future. If you take enough to impair them completely, you become a quivering mass, unable to function at any level other than autonomic (respiration and heartbeat). This is sort of an indicator of how important those two processes (prediction and referral to past experience) actually are for us to survive.

Technically the present is of course the only one of the three that actually exists, making the above quoted statement sort of a "Captain Obvious" pronouncement, but we know the future will exist, which is why we need to predict it constantly (at least the very near future) and we know the past did exist, which is why we can still draw on those experiences to guide us through the present, and into the future, even though it will still only be the present for us.

It is pretty ironic that the past (relying on what we know) is important, the future (prediction of) is important, but the only one of the three that actually exists, the present, isn't really important to us at all.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

OK... head just 'sploded...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

What with Rock, Paper, Scissor being forgotten in the not too distant future?

And then there's the phone tech. What they're going to do in the future, implant phones into everyone's head?


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

They let the Canadian writers slip a bit this week. We don't have any "Leftenants" in the US! My spell checker can't even figure out how to spell it that way.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

jkane said:


> They let the Canadian writers slip a bit this week. We don't have any "Leftenants" in the US! My spell checker can't even figure out how to spell it that way.


I heard that but it didn't even hit me as a mistake, I guess I have heard it enough that it went right by. I would consider it more of a speaking mistake rather than a writing mistake as the word is spelled the same regardless of pronunciation


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

jkane said:


> They let the Canadian writers slip a bit this week. We don't have any "Leftenants" in the US! My spell checker can't even figure out how to spell it that way.


It takes place in Canada. What's the issue?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

longrider said:


> I heard that but it didn't even hit me as a mistake, I guess I have heard it enough that it went right by. I would consider it more of a speaking mistake rather than a writing mistake as the word is spelled the same regardless of pronunciation


http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/leftenant


> English
> 
> Etymology
> Phonetic rendering of lieutenant (UK, *Canada,* Australia, NZ)
> ...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jkane said:


> They let the Canadian writers slip a bit this week. We don't have any "Leftenants" in the US! My spell checker can't even figure out how to spell it that way.


Considering it's spelled "Lieutenant" regardless of how it's pronounced I'd say it's the same word. Any country still using "The Queen's English" pronounces "Lieutenant" as "Leftenant".


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Just power-watched the first four episodes and I like it so far. I especially enjoy seeing some 'old friends' from other recent Syfy shows.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> It takes place in Canada. What's the issue?


OH! Somehow I thought it was in Seattle or some place Northwest US. I just looked on Wikipedia. It is in Vancouver. Then it makes perfect sense to use the British pronounciation. 
:eek2:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jkane said:


> OH! Somehow I thought it was in Seattle or some place Northwest US. I just looked on Wikipedia. It is in Vancouver. Then it makes perfect sense to use the British pronounciation.
> :eek2:


Yup. Takes place in Vancouver, however she tried to pass herself off at first as a Portland police officer.

- Merg


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The event will take place in July, at a location near Las Cruces, NM.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*SYFY'S POPULAR SERIES "CONTINUUM" WILL RETURN FOR SECOND SEASON*



> *THIRTEEN ALL-NEW EPISODES BEGIN AIRING FRIDAY, JUNE 7*
> 
> NEW YORK - March 26, 2013 - Syfy has announced its popular time traveling police drama Continuum will return for a second season. The 13 all-new episode season will premiere in its new time period beginning Friday, June 7 at 10PM (ET/PT).
> 
> ...


*READ MORE*


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Good!! I like it.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

The problem I am having with this show is that they are killing off so many civilians with no thought of future repercusions. If you believe everyone is connected somehow, then killing several people an episode would change the future dramatically.

Even with the above, if you throw out any reasoning about time travel, the show is entertaining.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Holydoc said:


> The problem I am having with this show is that they are killing off so many civilians with no thought of future repercusions. If you believe everyone is connected somehow, then killing several people an episode would change the future dramatically.


Unless they were supposed to die anyways...


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, Kellogg and Kiera have mentioned several times that she cannot expect to return to the same future they came from.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

We watched 2 or 3 episodes of season 1 before it lost our interest. Glad it'll be back, though. We might give it a second go.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TomCat said:


> This is exactly what happens when you drop acid. No kidding.
> 
> Humans survive in their environment by constantly predicting the near future, often subconsciously "if I want to turn right here I _will need to _turn the steering wheel at a point in time just this far into the near future". They also rely on past experience to guide them "I know just when and how much to turn the steering wheel because I have done this _before_". Daily existence is a balancing act of constant prediction of the near future and constantly relying on history. We can't really do much about what is happening in the present other than endure it, so we survive mostly by concentrating on predicting the very near future and relying on what we have already learned in the past; we pretty much ignore the present because we have no control over it and we need to pay attention to constantly predicting the near future and constantly relying on what the past has given us, to survive.
> 
> ...


Have you personally tried LSD?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jkane said:


> They let the Canadian writers slip a bit this week. We don't have any "Leftenants" in the US! My spell checker can't even figure out how to spell it that way.


Leftenant is the proper way to pronounce the British version (which was first) of Lieutenant. Much like Colonel in English and Coronel in Spanish. I've often wondered why "Colonel" is pronounced "kernel" in English.

Rich


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

renbutler said:


> Well, Kellogg and Kiera have mentioned several times that she cannot expect to return to the same future they came from.


But they don't really know whether or not that's true.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

trainman said:


> But they don't really know whether or not that's true.


Right. I'm just saying that the writers aren't ignoring the issue.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Rich said:


> Have you personally tried LSD?
> 
> Rich


Uh...

Yeah. Many moons ago. In the interests of full disclosure, and since I still have never lied on the internet (believe or don't), I must admit I have. Not proud of it, and wished I never did, actually. Had trouble finding my keys and my shoes for a couple years there.

You know you may have chosen the wrong path when you go into one room to check the time so you can set a clock in the other room, but by the time you get there you forget what the first clock says...eight times in a row (just one example of what really happened). Thankfully, that was temporary........I think. And that did not happen under the influence, that was what things were like after not being under the influence for some time. Again, I recommend against that. Be curious, but best be curious about something else.

It does seem to answer certain universal questions we all have about the universe, but we will all probably get those answers in due time anyway.

But then that explains a lot, doesn't it :grin:


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

So far, this second season, in my opinion, is stinking up the airwaves.

It seems to have lost the plot.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> So far, this second season, in my opinion, is stinking up the airwaves.
> 
> It seems to have lost the plot.


We stopped watching two or three episodes into the first season.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I haven't seen last nights episode yet but so far I'm entertained by season 2.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm a little lost this season. But for some reason, either my series link somehow changed, or syfy changed their air date information. Only the first episode recorded. It took me until this week to figure it out, then try to find out how many I have missed. Was last night ep3 or 4 of this season? I had to record one VOD and then I got last nights back on the recording schedule.

Some of my confusion is from not being sure if I have seen them all in order or not. The rest is because the plot is strange now.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Supramom2000 said:


> Was last night ep3 or 4 of this season?


Last night was episode 3.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The funniest part of this season is the boy genius working at the TV version of Best Buy complete with a jerk boss. I wonder if they are using the set that was used for "Chuck"? I laughed and laughed when the boss couldn't figure out what happened to the network which now produced all his reports automatically and sent them to "headquarters". When he found out, he ordered everything put back the way it was!!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Not the same set as Chuck since Continuum is filmed in Vancouver and Chuck was filmed in LA.

As for the season, I'm enjoying this season as much as last, but the flow isn't quite as good. Lots of jumping around from one thing to another. The chase scene was great .. old-school carnage rather than CGI (well, the missle might have been CGI .. :lol

i can say one thing .. I think I miss the mole. It's distracting that it's not there which is quite weird to me.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

OK. I admit I was skeptical. So I recorded all of both seasons so far.

After monitoring this thread, I thought I'd give it a try this Summer and we loved ep 1 and 2. It may be the best scifi show on TV in 2013.

It's been four years since "Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles", the last potentially great scifi series produced in the U.S. but not produced by J.J. Abrams' Bad Robot, was cancelled by the world. Sigh.

Of course,, J.J. Abrams' Bad Robot gave us "Lost", "Alcatraz", and "Fringe" plus is giving us "Person of Interest" and "Revolution". Despite the argument I've gotten here that "Person of Interest" is not futuristic enough, so far I don't think we've got the computer capacity or algorithms yet and I think it is a meaningful scifi premise given the current controversy. I don't like "Revolution" but my wife does so we watch it. Maybe I'll like next season after the world is blown up.

But "Continuum", like "Haven", makes me think it is possible to have a scifi show on TV even though it requires the energy of the Canadians. I'm not sure what scifi TV show aficionados would do without Canada. Thank you Canada.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

I enjoyed Season 1 quite a bit, but season two is pretty disappointing so far.

The best scenes in S1 were with Alec in his lair helping Keira in the field. Their interaction was the best aspect of the show.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Despite the argument I've gotten here that "Person of Interest" is not futuristic enough, so far I don't think we've got the computer capacity or algorithms yet and I think it is a meaningful scifi premise given the current controversy.


You never know. Wait until they catch Snowden and see what other information he has stolen... :contract:


----------

